# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D printed Lower Receiver for AR-10

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D printed guns are not only a controversial subject but a growing one, as innovations continue in that area. Recently, PrintedFirearm released a short clip of their new creation — the 3D printed AR-10 (CM901) lower receiver, which is a powerful piece, firing 7.62-millimeter bullets — and apparently without issue. The 3D printed lower is also a modular design which allows it to shoot 5.56-millimeter rounds as well. Check out more details in the full article: http://3dprint.com/54163/printedfirearm-ar10-piece/


Below is a photo of PrintedFirearm's 3D printed piece:

----------


## curious aardvark

Just wait till they start using metal printers for 'controversial' to really start. 

But if you already legally own a gun -  don't see any issues with making your own spare parts.

----------


## FP3D

Hey Brian, just wanted to let you know that the AR-10 article is crediting the wrong source. There is no "Printed Firearm Team", Printed Firearm.com is just stealing content from FOSSCAD and posting up the FOSSCAD twitter feed as content. The pictures and gif of the AR-10 were copied from http://imgur.com/a/eufd9#0. This https://twitter.com/fosscad/status/558337021408591872 is the origianl post on twitter from FOSSCAD.

----------


## soofle616

Theres really nothing extraordinary about a plastic lower. Composite lowers have been around a long time. It's the upper that will impress me if and when someone prints one that works. Why? because while the lower is legally considered "the firearm" and as such carries the serial number, all it does is support the trigger, magazine, grip, and stock. The upper is where the actual firing and cycling happens. ALL the functional parts of the rifle are housed there other than the trigger itself. You could conceivably remove the lower entirely and still fire the upper (which according to our gov't isnt a firearm at that point). The only reason why printed lowers are controversial is because the govt considers that part of the rifle as the "firearm" and as such it must be serialized and tracked to a specific owner.

Aardvark, because of what i stated above, the lower doesn't (legally) fall into the category of spare parts. Making (or buying) a spare lower constitutes making (or buying) an additional firearm. Any other part of the rifle is fine, just the lower is the problem from a legal standpoint.

----------


## Johnny Dylanger

Is the software for the AR 10 Lower available? Is it compatible with the Da Vinci 1? What is the best material to use for the lower? ABS? PLA? Im new to 3D printing. johnnydylanger6@gmail.com

----------

